# Current process for non-EU person to establish Spanish residency?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

I've talked with my company HR, and with a gestor. I seem to be getting different advice from both on my process for establishing Spanish residency.

Here's my status -
I am a US citizen. I have a confirmed job offer, permanent contract, with a Spanish company in Barcelona. The company submitted a request in July to the Spanish government to approve me for a work+residence visa, and my wife for a residence visa. In late August, the government seems to have agreed, sending us letters marked 'Autorizacion inicial de residencia y trabajo por cuenta ajena' for me valid one year from my date of entry in to Spain, and 'Autorizacion inicial de residencia temporal sin autorizacion de trabajo' for my wife valid as long as my foreigner identity card is valid. **Each of these letters had an N.I.E. already filled in.**

So, first question: Is this my permanent NIE? Or do I still have to get request an NIE from the Oficinia de Extranjeros (Marquès de l'Argentera 2; 08003 Barcelona)?

Or, is my visit to the Oficina de Extranjeros meant to get my already-issued NIE registered, and get me a foreigner identity card?


I guess just as soon as I get registered as a foreigner resident, I can open a resident bank account, set up an aval, and rent my apartment... right?


Next: the gestor said my company should have acquired a social security number for me, in order to make me the work contract offer. However, my company says I have to go to the social security office to get a social security number. Seems like a bit of a catch-22. Which is it?


Once I have a signed apartment lease, I can register with the local town hall (empadronamiento), right?


And, on our visit yesterday to the Consulate of Spain in Miami, the consulate stamped visas in our passports, with 90 day validities. So, where and when will these get extended? What forms and costs will be involved in extending these 90 day visas to the full year indicated on the initial authorization form? Will I / the company have to prove anything again about my job in order to extend the 90 day visa, or will the initial authorization of one year make that automatic (at the where, when, forms, and costs...)?


I don't mind bureaucracy. I'm just going crazy being uncertain if I'm getting good / consistent advice...

Thanks, especially if someone here has been through this quite recently, as I understand the rules have changed in the past year or two,
Jay


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

If I were you I'd go to Marquès de l'Argentera just to be sure. Get your card anyway!. My guess is that visas will be extended there too.

I'm EU but was here before the difference was a clearly defined. 

I'd ask the embassy about the Social Security number. iirc I had mine before I had work - but as my Wife is Spanish and I was officially her dependant - she did it.


----------

